
Hidden Damages: The story of a father's fight to get justice for his daughter - katiabachko
https://read.atavist.com/hidden-damages
======
Someone1234
This is clearly political propaganda. You can read the first half to learn
about the daughter and what happened soon after, but it soon quickly turns
into an article talking about the big bads as Israel sees them (Palestine,
Iran, et al), and then makes vague hand waving implications (with no specific
evidence) as to all of the evil that they're responsible for.

This and other similar media are timed to publish due to recent softening of
sanctions against Iran, certain parties are keen to keep them in the dog
house, and keeping public opinion against them is part of that.

